# AR Parts?



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been thinking about parting together an AR recently. Any recomendations for resources are appreciated. Uppers, Lowers, complete or stripped. I think I can build one for a bit less than I could buy complete. Im looking to build a new coyote rifle.
Thanks, Phil


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

It's tough getting lowers at a decent price. They claim supply & demand ....


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck, the parts are being bought up for military contracts, soon the 223/556 ammo will be gone to them also. Just do searches and if you find something buy it because if you wait it will be gone. look for prices to go up 25% soon to thru the elections if you can find the parts. good luck.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The lowest priced aluminum lower that I know of is Palmetto State Armory lowers. Normally,they are $80, but they occasionally run sales at $50. PSA parts are also cheap and great quality in my experience. I also like BCM parts.

Your not really going to save much by building your own AR. Even if you had all the tools needed you will still come in at about $100 difference between a complete rifle. The real advantage to building is that you get it the way you want it without having to work off of an existing rifle which requires you to replace parts and spend more money.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

That guy Dixie seems to have very good prices on spikes lowers, if i wasnt geting married in a few months id be all over one of the ones he has for sale in the classifieds section. Its a lot of fun building an ar but you don't save gobs of money doing it unless you get lucky on a used upper or barrel, but as posted before you can get the parts you want instead of doing upgrades on a new rifle


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

What he said. If you'd like you can give me a call at 503 708 4740. I can't always pick up but I will get back to you. I've got lowers, some uppers, lower parts kits, grips, stocks etc. Always willing to talk guns.


----------



## duelist (Feb 5, 2012)

+ one for Dixie!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Good luck, the parts are being bought up for military contracts, soon the 223/556 ammo will be gone to them also. Just do searches and if you find something buy it because if you wait it will be gone. look for prices to go up 25% soon to thru the elections if you can find the parts. good luck.


People must not be too worried about it because I just went to a gun show in Dothan, AL and they had all kinds of AR parts, lowers, and uppers and everything else and I did not see them disappear at all. I don't think the AR stuff was selling at all.

I have 6 different AR's all in .223/5.56 now and an extra lower that I am still trying to figure out what I want to do with...

Maybe .50 Beowolf, .300 Blackout. etc... So many choices... :thumbup:


----------



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

Try 762sass.com. He carries armalite and some others. Rbprecision.com is great for rock river arms stuff. He actually works for them and usually has goo inventory. His prices are usually competitive.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

+1 For Dixie. I have bought 4 lowers from him and sent my buddy to buy one also. Great dude to deal with


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

DPMS Sportical 223 Uppers-$389.95 with FREE Shipping!
<img style="width:760px;min-height:311px" align="none" height="311" width="760">

Combine with the New Frontier Complete Polymer Lower for a complete AR for UNDER $500


----------

